# Know Your Vape: Batteries Debunked



## Alex (5/8/15)

Posted by: *GrimmGreen.com*

*Know Your Vape: Batteries Debunked Featuring @uymods *
*

Good lord this is a fantastic video. Squidoode and Justin Uy drop some serious battery information on everyone here. Great stuff for sure. Well worth a watch Timestamps after the jump 

Time Stamp Index:
0:14 - Introduction to Episode
1:18 - General Overview - Types, Dimensions, etc.
3:00 - Inside a 18650 - Diagrams
4:29 - Battery Manufacturers & Manufacturing
6:52 - Ohm’s Law & The Power Equation 
7:50 - Charging your Batteries
9:04 - Voltage Drop & Battery Sag - Demonstration
14:39 - Multiple Batteries - Parallel
16:52 - Multiple Batteries - Series 
19:21 - Battery Safety w/ Multiple Batteries
20:50 - Closing Remarks*

*source: http://www.grimmgreen.com/post/122919213623/know-your-vape-batteries-debunked-featuring*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Average vapor Joe (5/8/15)

W


Alex said:


> Posted by: *GrimmGreen.com*
> 
> *Know Your Vape: Batteries Debunked Featuring @uymods *
> *
> ...



watched that one a while back. Really good to help set things straight

Reactions: Like 1


----------

